# Mails hängen in Warteschleife fest



## Deeplink (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

der Server ist frischaufgesetzt und funktioniert auch soweit.
Ich betreibe darauf ein Forum was auch Mails für die Anmeldung etc. verschickt.
Dies geschieht über PHP.

Nun hab ich das Problem das die Mails nicht rausgehen, diese Werden mir in der Warteschlange angezeigt:

-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
E7A8B4D6489 564 Wed May 11 21:16:55 www-data@meinedomain.de
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
xxx@xxx.de

311824D6498 1063 Thu May 12 12:36:02 web1@meinedomain.de
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
xxx@yahoo.de

A3C4F4D6496 1895 Thu May 12 12:27:39 web1@meinedomain.de
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
xxx@xxx.de

Und so weiter, alle mit dem selben Fehler. Die Domain meinedomain.de hab ich unter Mail als Domain eingerichtet. Was hab ich falsch gemacht?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Deeplink (12. Mai 2011)

Ok, hab dank der Forensuche mittlerweile rausgefunden das der Hostname schuld ist. Hab diesen nun korrigiert und amavisd konnte ich jetzt auch starten.

Wann werden denn die Mails aus der Warteschlange verschwinden? Passiert das überhaupt von alleine oder muss ich da nachhelfen?


----------



## Deeplink (12. Mai 2011)

Scheint zu laufen, Warteschlange wird kleiner


----------



## mare (12. Mai 2011)

"postfix flush" ist dein Freund ;-)


----------



## mrairbrush (5. Sep. 2016)

Der Thread ist zwar alt aber das Problem habe ich gerade auch.
postfix flush bringt nix.


----------



## robotto7831a (5. Sep. 2016)

Läuft Amavis?


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Sep. 2016)

Wenn ich
telnet localhost 10024
eingebe bekomme ich

220 [::1] ESMTP amavisd-new service ready
Scheint zu laufen
postfix flush macht nix. Die Liste wird immer länger.
kann man die nicht einfach aus der DB löschen?
Emails versenden geht nach wie vor weder von extern noch über Squirremail


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Sep. 2016)

so langsam bezweifle ich ob die installation richtig war, ich einen fehler gemacht habe oder es einen fehler in der anleitung gibt.
besonders seite 3 ist etwas verwirrend
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/perfect-server-debian-8-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3/3/

Wenn ich bei squirremail auf senden gehe kommt nur
*FEHLER:*Message not sent. Server antwortete:

leer


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Sep. 2016)

komme via phpmyadmin auch nicht an die Datenbanken die für ispconf angelegt werden. In alter Version ging das.


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Sep. 2016)

Squirrelmail ist für den grundsätzlichen Betrieb des Mailservers nicht notwendig. Trotzdem sollte deine Mailwarteschlange abgearbeitet werden. Was steht denn in den Maillogs?

Mit welchen User greifst Du auf via phpMyAdmin auf die MySQL Datenbank zu?


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Sep. 2016)

die maillog läuft grad über. Über 800MB Versuche gerade runterzuladen und zu öffenen.
bei phpmyadmin funktioniert weder root noch admin
lediglich die Usernamen für die ich zugang unter isp eingerichtet habe


----------



## mrairbrush (6. Sep. 2016)

Öffnen ging nicht mehr zu groß. out of memory. also mit leerer datei ersetzt. Da stehen nun nur mailadressen drin
In der Art. Die xxx in der ip sind von mir. Weil das hier ja öffentlich ist 


Sep  6 15:01:46 lvps91-250-119-xxx postfix/smtps/smtpd[25948]: connect from unknown[37.154.9.194]
Sep  6 15:01:55 lvps91-250-119-xxx postfix/smtps/smtpd[22727]: SSL_accept error from mail.sowireless.org[89.216.39.243]: lost connection
Sep  6 15:01:55 lvps91-250-119-xxx postfix/smtps/smtpd[22727]: lost connection after CONNECT from mail.sowireless.org[89.216.39.243]
Sep  6 15:01:55 lvps91-250-119-xxx postfix/smtps/smtpd[22727]: disconnect from mail.sowireless.org[89.216.39.243]
Sep  6 15:01:56 lvps91-250-119-xxxpostfix/smtps/smtpd[25948]: SSL_accept error from unknown[37.154.9.194]: lost connection
Sep  6 15:01:56 lvps91-250-119-xxx postfix/smtps/smtpd[25948]: lost connection after CONNECT from unknown[37.154.9.194]
Sep  6 15:01:56 lvps91-250-119-xxx postfix/smtps/smtpd[25948]: disconnect from unknown[37.154.9.194]


----------



## robotto7831a (6. Sep. 2016)

Warum nicht mit tail öffnen?

Diese Meldungen sind für dein Sendeproblem leider uninteressant.

Kannst Du dich auf der Konsole mit MySQL verbinden?


----------



## florian030 (7. Sep. 2016)

Du hast aber nicht zufällig mal ein clamav-update gemacht und Dein System mag auf einmal AllowSupplementaryGroups true in /etc/clamav/clamd.conf nihct mehr? Dann könntest Du die Zeile kommentieren und clamav neu starten. Gff. noch amavis ein dann ein postqueue -f hinterher.


----------



## mrairbrush (7. Sep. 2016)

robotto: Maria db kriege ich Verbindung. Komischerweise ohne Paßwort.
Florian: Noch kein Update. Frisches System.
AllowSupplementaryGroups steht nicht drin in der clamac.conf


----------



## robotto7831a (7. Sep. 2016)

Hast Du überhaupt ein Passwort für den root User auf der Datenbank gesetzt?


----------



## mrairbrush (9. Sep. 2016)

Da ich per Konsole ohne passwort zugreifen kann fehlt das vermutlich. So wie es aussieht also nochmal alles frisch machen.
Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, hmmm, unter Whezzy lief bisher alles recht gut.


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Sep. 2016)

Es gibt mittlerweile dutzende Installationen unter Jessie gemäß Anleitung ohne Probleme.

phpMyAdmin verhindert in der Defaultkonfiguration den Zugriff den root Users ohne Passwort.


----------



## mrairbrush (11. Sep. 2016)

Also nochmal von vorne.


----------



## robotto7831a (12. Sep. 2016)

Auf Grund welcher Aussage kommst Du zu dieser Schlussfolgerung?


----------



## mrairbrush (15. Sep. 2016)

Weil es vermutlich schneller geht als den Fehler zu suchen oder darauf zu warten das jemand zufälligerweise ein ähnliches Problem und die Lösung gefunden hat


----------



## darkness_08 (16. Sep. 2016)

> Da ich per Konsole ohne passwort zugreifen kann fehlt das vermutlich


Was für ein BS verwendest du? Mit welchem User hast du versucht zuzugreifen?
Evtl kann das hier helfe:
https://kofler.info/root-login-problem-mit-mariadb/
Was aber mehr Glaskugelschauen ist....


----------



## mrairbrush (17. Sep. 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. Hat super funktioniert. Deine Glaskugel funktioniert recht gut 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Mailproblem lösen.


----------



## mrairbrush (28. Sep. 2016)

Wieso kann ISP mails nach anlegen eines Mailkontos versenden aber ich kann sie nur extern abrufen aber keine versenden. Auch Squierrelmail kann keine versenden. Ist zum Haare raufen.
ich vermute das ich bei der Installation nach der Anleitung 
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...n-8-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3/3/
einen Fehler gemacht habe weil sie nicht ganz klar ist. Oder aber es gibt einen Fehler.


----------



## robotto7831a (28. Sep. 2016)

Die Anleitung ist richtig. Was sagt das Maillog wenn Du von extern oder über Squirrelmail Mails senden möchtest?


----------



## mrairbrush (29. Sep. 2016)

Hatte einen Fehler in der Installation. Till hat den Tip gegeben.
Hier: https://www.howtoforge.de/forum/threads/isp-3-1.10182/#post-50540


----------

